# "Texas Trailer"



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

I also meant to say... 

We took it to two different trailer repair places. The first one just laughed at us and said they'd never seen anything like that before and that there was no way we were going to fix it (there's quite a bit of rust which I'm sure made it so easy to pull the top off). The second guy was like talking to a brick wall, "Hmm...welll....hmmm....I dunno if we can fix it...hmmm...I dunno how much it would cost....hmmm...we charge $75 an hour...hmmm" 

If you know someone trying to sell a 2h slant combo bp let me know! I'm looking for one with a dressing/tack area with the wall between it and the horses that can be opened up to make the trailer a cargo or utility trailer. We're always helping friends move with the trailer so I figure we might as well look for one for both purposes!


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

My first trailer looked like that. A friend of mine bolted the top on all the way down. It was a 16' trailer and 2 of them did it by themselves. I can't imagine yours would be too hard to fix other than the part where it's bent.

Try posting an ad on craigslist with pictures of the trailer and see if you can find someone to weld it back on.


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

We found a general welder willing to try it...but he said it would cost about $1500 to find a new roof (he said that one's too rusted to put back on) and put it on. We aren't going to put that much money into this trailer when we could buy something in this area almost new for that much in a design that would work better for us (we...me and my horses...hate the straight load).


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

Maybe you could get a top like this made for it?


----------

